# Low posterior placenta previa



## sar35

does anyone have all of these? i was told it mine was major grade 4, ive seen people with either low lying or posteria or anterior previa's but not all of them, can anyone share their stories?


----------



## TTC4No3

Not 100% sure if I remember it right but I think a grade 4 means your placenta is partially covering your OS (cervix area). As you're only 24 weeks along you still have time for it to be pulled upwards as your uterus grows so they will more than likely re-scan you between 32-36 weeks to see how it's doing. I don't think the position in terms of it being anterior or posterior makes much of a difference as both still have the chance to be pulled up from the OS at your stage. I have a low lying (it's now 2cm from OS) posterior placenta (well with a partial anterior bit too), but as baby's head is now down in position they saw at my last scan that the placenta wasn't in the way of the OS so I'll be able to deliver naturally.


----------



## sar35

thanks for your responses, grade 4 is fully covering they said it was major when i went to hospital, what i dont get is how can it be posterior if its covering the os? also read that if its posterior it was more unlikely to move up!


----------



## WannaB

Ive just found out today Ive got placenta pervia as well, been told they dont shift, mine is covering all of my cervix, and I will need a C section at 37 weeks if its stays put that long. Ive already had a bleed last night, doc told me they dont normally start to bleed, if they are going to, till about 28 weeks but seems mine wants to be a pain in the arse early! I will be rescanned at 28 weeks to see whats happening.


----------



## fluffyblue

I have a low lying posteria placenta but they didnt grade it or anything or seem worried just want to scan me again at 36 weeks. Said more than likely it will move but have to refrain from stretching, sex etc.

I have scans at 24/28/32 and 36 weeks anyway so it will be ok. 

Hope yours is ok hun terrible worry isnt it !!


----------



## sar35

i have had 2 bleeds so far, im leaving work at 30weeks. wont be rescanned til 34weeks if it hasnt moved ill be admitted til i have him


----------



## JaniceT

Hi, I was curious, what risk dos a low lying placenta mean? My obgyn has told me I've had a low placenta every since 1st Tri. Went back for my 14th week scan, it still hasn't moved up.

When would it normally stretch and move up?

Doc says it's 1 inch away from my cervic... does it mean it's near the cervie and not covering it?

Hope someone could help, thanks.


----------



## sar35

JaniceT said:


> Hi, I was curious, what risk dos a low lying placenta mean? My obgyn has told me I've had a low placenta every since 1st Tri. Went back for my 14th week scan, it still hasn't moved up.
> 
> When would it normally stretch and move up?
> 
> Doc says it's 1 inch away from my cervic... does it mean it's near the cervie and not covering it?
> 
> Hope someone could help, thanks.

hi, i googled it and looked at the images, a low placenta looks like its just not on the top of the womb, the placenta doesnt actually move up its the womb that should move up and therefore the placenta should move away, it sounds like yours isnt covering cervix though, not that im a dr im still learning about all this, its so confusing isnt it x


----------



## WannaB

I agree with Sar, yours sounds like its not covering the cervix but just close. Those ones as the uterus stretches and grows it pulls the placenta away from the cervix, thats what they thought mine was until that had a good look.


----------



## sar35

ShortMama said:


> One tip for all of you with placenta previa is keep an overnight bag packed, if you get any bleeding they sometimes want to keep you in just in case, having had one unexpected overnight stay with nothing to do, no PJs and not even a hairbrush I learnt my lesson the hard way! Keep an overnight bag packed ready to go and put in the car when you're going up for hospital appointments just in case. It's like umbrellas - if you have them you don't need them, but better to have it and not need it than to need it and not have it!
> 
> I was finally admitted at 37 weeks as a precaution until the baby was born, and they did the c-section at 39 weeks. I got in a bit of baby sitting practise though, looking after other people's babies so they could have a bath, eat in peace and so on :)
> 
> Nothing is certain until the 37 week scan but my understanding is that if it's covering the OS the odds of it moving are lower than if it's just "low" if you follow me.

THANKS for the tip, my bag goes to work with me and my notes are in there, my workmates know where to find my bag and i take it out of the car and leave it by the front door, i was admitted on sat following a bleed and kept in overnight, was also told that if i bled again i would be admitted and if it hasnt moved i would be admitted at 36 weeks til i had baby, mine is covering the OS


----------



## JaniceT

Thank you, Sar35 & WannaB. I didn't really think twice when my Doc told me in 1st Tri but got worried when he mentioned in 14 weeks, and that I'm not allowed to exercise or exert myself in anything unti lmy next scan in a month's time. He said the only exercise I could so was short slow walks, and to take things easy. I do hope there's no problem.

Yes, it is confusing. There are so many things to look at which causes concern during pregnancy. It was hard enough to get pregnant, now it's a whole new batch of worries. :)


----------



## sar35

JaniceT said:


> Thank you, Sar35 & WannaB. I didn't really think twice when my Doc told me in 1st Tri but got worried when he mentioned in 14 weeks, and that I'm not allowed to exercise or exert myself in anything unti lmy next scan in a month's time. He said the only exercise I could so was short slow walks, and to take things easy. I do hope there's no problem.
> 
> Yes, it is confusing. There are so many things to look at which causes concern during pregnancy. It was hard enough to get pregnant, now it's a whole new batch of worries. :)

all i was told was to avoid sex and they said i can carry on with work and everything, unfortunately lol, i wanted to be signed off work....i know what u mean, why cant things just be straightforward :hugs:


----------



## JaniceT

LOL doc didn't tell me to avoid sex but my OH's been a bit too careful, didn't want to hurt LO so there's minimal sexual contact these days. I took time off work since a week before my Egg Collection (ICSI) and will be off work until after I deliver. The rest is wonderful, I think it made a whole world of difference in getting a BFP. Hopefully the rest will also help the low placenta issue to resolve naturally too.


----------



## WannaB

My Doc said the same as Sar's, no to the sex and continue on as usual but dont go overboard, must be because ours are covering and given the fact we already have had bleeding from it. I already thought about getting the overnight bag together after the doc said any sign of blood and Im in the hospital and thats it, bag is now packed!:thumbup: I agree its something we dont need added to everything, Ive had 4 miscarriages to get this little one and was just starting to relax and enjoy the whole thing, now thats all gone to pot again!:dohh:


----------



## sar35

WannaB said:


> My Doc said the same as Sar's, no to the sex and continue on as usual but dont go overboard, must be because ours are covering and given the fact we already have had bleeding from it. I already thought about getting the overnight bag together after the doc said any sign of blood and Im in the hospital and thats it, bag is now packed!:thumbup: I agree its something we dont need added to everything, Ive had 4 miscarriages to get this little one and was just starting to relax and enjoy the whole thing, now thats all gone to pot again!:dohh:

I would get a bag packed as they will keep you in if you bleed again.keep in touch x


----------



## jelliedills

At 20 weeks I had the same and that scared the living day lights out of me - I was told it was very serious - I was all prepared for nothing to change (the Consultant agreed that it was unlikely too) - but it did! I now have a baby that is head down and no placenta praevia whatsoever! All this took place before 29 weeks so you have many weeks for the uterus and placenta to adjust into a great position. Good luck honey! xxxx


----------



## sar35

jelliedills said:


> At 20 weeks I had the same and that scared the living day lights out of me - I was told it was very serious - I was all prepared for nothing to change (the Consultant agreed that it was unlikely too) - but it did! I now have a baby that is head down and no placenta praevia whatsoever! All this took place before 29 weeks so you have many weeks for the uterus and placenta to adjust into a great position. Good luck honey! xxxx

thats really good to hear.good luck x


----------



## jelliedills

sar35 said:


> jelliedills said:
> 
> 
> At 20 weeks I had the same and that scared the living day lights out of me - I was told it was very serious - I was all prepared for nothing to change (the Consultant agreed that it was unlikely too) - but it did! I now have a baby that is head down and no placenta praevia whatsoever! All this took place before 29 weeks so you have many weeks for the uterus and placenta to adjust into a great position. Good luck honey! xxxx
> 
> thats really good to hear.good luck xClick to expand...

And to you sweetie xxxx


----------



## sar35

mine is still covering at 31 weeks, been told its unlikely to move


----------



## sar35

just to let you know that i had my baby boy, the birth was very traumatic so i will post a link, its up to you whether you want to read it, as its related to pp
https://www.babyandbump.com/birth-s...-placenta-previa-good-ending.html#post8083897


----------

